# Dauphin Island water clarity



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Whats the water around Dauphin Island look like. Thinking about going tonight. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

In the shallow water around the bridge, it was pretty clear so I'm guessing the island will be pretty decent. When I was launching this morning, a guy was pulling his rig who had 4 halogen lights, he said they got 38 last night. NOt sure where he went though.


----------

